# What Train stuff did you Get for Christmas



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

Gday everyone,

I hope your Christmas Holidays are full of Holly and Jolly. 50 to 60 years ago everyone wanted a train for Christmas. I'm just curious who on here either received a Train set, loco, rolling stock, etc on Christmas as a present or gave one to someone else?

I was lucky and Mrs C got me a King George 1st Locomotive.


Cheers
SC


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

If you were really Santa Claus you wouldn't have to ask, would you? 
Thanks for bringing my boy a Golden Eagle.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

I got my little engineer a Thomas and friends red mail car to go behind Percy. I got a box of trains from a mate that inherited them from his Chaplin.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

TimeWarp, the gold chrome finish on that Golden Eagle is pristine!

Mine's a little grittier....


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I got a couple of the Tichy handcar kits plus some detail parts to make flatcars. I also got a Tyco Brach's Candy hopper to add to my collection, and a set of weathering powders that should be fun to play with.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

JNXT 7707 said:


> TimeWarp, the gold chrome finish on that Golden Eagle is pristine!
> 
> Mine's a little grittier....


 And a little mightier........


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Shdwdrgn said:


> I got a couple of the Tichy handcar kits plus some detail parts to make flatcars. I also got a Tyco Brach's Candy hopper to add to my collection, and a set of weathering powders that should be fun to play with.


 Please! Don't weather your Brach's.


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

time warp said:


> Please! Don't weather your Brach's.



Yes I agree that is a lovely Brach Hopper, no need to weather that one.


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

time warp said:


> View attachment 261202
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Pleasure 

That is a swell looking loco!!!!


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Erg I wish mine were that pristine! It needs a little cleaning to get rid of the dust, but one of the stirrups broke and someone did a poor job of repairing it. I've actually done a better job myself of completely replacing the stirrup on another Brach's that has scratched paint, I may try to do it again on this one to make it look whole.

I guess you guys also saw the Brach's car that's been popping up on ebay lately which was heavily weathered? Yeah I couldn't believe it... However the weathering powders WILL be using on one of the Virginians that I modified to an old-time look... I have a pile of poor-quality Virginian operating hoppers that I am converting, and I'm putting metal stirrups on them, which gives me a lot of spare pieces to work with for doing repairs of the cars for my collection.

Now that I have a Brach's with good paint and the top cover, the only piece I'm missing is a Navy car in good condition (I have one with a broken corner). My collection includes both types of Virginian (with and without the logo), and three different styles of the blue B&M. I do have a couple with the older style riveted horn-hooks that are broken, but I've got some spares to switch around to make those cars whole again.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Got the only thing on my list:
A huge bunch of DPM brick modular sections, with sash-type windows, in both street-level and dock-level configs.
I'm building a 38-inch, two story, trackside warehouse complex -- the _Birdstone Transfer Authority_.
Lots of overhead doors lined up trackside, with a truck dock on the street side.
One of three major 'locations' on the layout -- along with the steel mill and the salvage yard.
Also got plenty of .080" styrene strips to make the concrete docks with.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Erg I wish mine were that pristine! It needs a little cleaning to get rid of the dust, but one of the stirrups broke and someone did a poor job of repairing it. I've actually done a better job myself of completely replacing the stirrup on another Brach's that has scratched paint, I may try to do it again on this one to make it look whole.
> 
> I guess you guys also saw the Brach's car that's been popping up on ebay lately which was heavily weathered? Yeah I couldn't believe it... However the weathering powders WILL be using on one of the Virginians that I modified to an old-time look... I have a pile of poor-quality Virginian operating hoppers that I am converting, and I'm putting metal stirrups on them, which gives me a lot of spare pieces to work with for doing repairs of the cars for my collection.
> 
> Now that I have a Brach's with good paint and the top cover, the only piece I'm missing is a Navy car in good condition (I have one with a broken corner). My collection includes both types of Virginian (with and without the logo), and three different styles of the blue B&M. I do have a couple with the older style riveted horn-hooks that are broken, but I've got some spares to switch around to make those cars whole again.


 I posted that picture for you, Shdwdrgn. I bought a slew of Tyco hoppers one week several months ago. Turned em all for profit. I DO have 2 B&M, 1 each Reading and DT&I. People go ape for them. Following is a picture of one I bought for $5 at a hobby shop. It found a new home also.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

*Sigh* that figures. I always check at the shows, and there's at least one guy who is looking out for some for me. I can usually get a good deal on the ones with broken stirrups and steps that I can use for the remodels, would like to find 5-10 more of those in a bulk buy to save on shipping costs. One of these days I'll have to really knuckle down and start working on rebuilding the ones I've got. The most tedious part is drilling all the holes for the ladder rungs, but I like how they look when they're done.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

This was from me to me. MTH C44-9 with sound.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice one Ken.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> This was from me to me. MTH C44-9 with sound.


Were you surprised when you opened it?


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

I also got a "me to me" gift...

Athearn First Responder Ho Train Set, Norfolk Southern edition... 

Since one of my other jobs is firefighter... I got one...


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Were you surprised when you opened it?


I tried but I just wasn't convincing enough. Actually, I would have been really surprised if it was something different.
As all my other motive power is UP, SP, Santa Fe and BNSF, I needed the NS as leased power. I have another Dash 9 DCC ready and another Dash-9 on order.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Got a late gift from out of state...
An Atlas Gold RS11, in Black Widow, with ESU LokSound.
What a beauty!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My family has learned.

Both my son and I got $100 Model Train Stuff gift certificates.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I got myself a Bachmann 2-6-0 Mogul DCC with sound. Replaced a DCC non sound. Decided I wanted a steamer with sound. Relabeled it as Durango and Silverton. Pulls my D & S coaches.
A steamer with sound is pretty neat. Everyone likes it.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I scored a Postwar 773, 2426W along with the Lionel 2533W set......compliments of Hallmark to add to the tree trimming roster. It is probably my only way to have the 773 with tender....great addition.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> Got a late gift from out of state...
> An Atlas Gold RS11, in Black Widow, with ESU LokSound.
> What a beauty!


Picture?
You're supposed to post a picture when it's a beauty.


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

D&J Railroad said:


> Picture?
> You're supposed to post a picture when it's a beauty.



I agree get a pic up so we can drool!!


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

*Santa's Nice List this year*

Already had the locomotive so I asked for the cars. Next job is to letter the tender.:smokin:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You must have been a good boy this year.

Nice train Ren !!! I sure do not need another passenger train but I think I am
getting bit by the Polar Express bug.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a late Christmas gift from me to me on its way to me. I will get a pic when it
gets here. All I can say is it has a bunch of wheels. Not a schnable car.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

DavefromMD, I have the same Durango & Silverton cars which I installed lights in. This is a pic of the first one I did.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

D&J Railroad said:


> Picture?
> You're supposed to post a picture when it's a beauty.


For some reason, I'm not getting notifications about replies to threads I post on, so I hadn't known about inquiries for a pic -- I found the inquiries only because I was poking through stuff.

So here it is... Atlas Gold, RS11:
It's a Christmas gift from my brother -- brand new in a sticker-sealed box. This diesel has always been on my list of favorites.
Circa 1956... this one's painted (and crewed) for short hood-forward... Checking the SP roster confirms it's numbered correctly for that (kudos to Atlas).

Cast-on and applied detail is awesome. I don't see Atlas Gold around anymore, (it's usually overpriced) but IMO, detail is about as good as it gets in plastic.
LED headlights are true-to-form sealed beam type yellow/whites.

Atlas locos were always known as great runners... especially the ones with Kato drives.
But the real treat is the ESU LokSound decoder (on newer versions)... _awesome!_ Much better than the old QSI system.
This one runs very well, very quiet, and slow speed is amazingly good. When I get the Accumates changed out to Kadees, I'll find out if it pulls as good as it runs (no traction tires -- 8-wheel pickup on newer models).

I haven't messed around in the sound files yet, but I like the bell & horn as they are. Sounds a lot like a two-chime Leslie Typhon, which might be typical for this diesel. Kind of like the old F units of that era.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Very nice, I like the paint scheme.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Santa brought(for Dad and the boys):

Athearn Genesis Big Boy 4014(coal version)
Athearn Genesis Challenger 3999
MTH UP F-units w/ Protosound3

Also as a ebay oops:
Athearn Genesis Challenger 3752(renumbering after conversion to oil due to coal strike)


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

For my friend at NJ Trainset PD.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

DAMN! I never thought to ask for anything train related for Christmas!!! 

I'm sad now.

-J.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

mjrfd99 said:


> For my friend at NJ Trainset PD.


 You'll shoot your eye out, kid!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice photo shop job! My brother got a beebee gun for christmas (many years ago), I was his first target.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a gift from me to me. I have been wanting one and I found a deal on one from an online hobby shop. Just under
$300 with free shipping. I am a big fan of Union Pacific's fleet
of steam engines. I already had #844 and #3985. Both rivarossi.
So I went with rivarossi for this #4014 Big Boy. I hear athearn
has better detail but this is not bad. Good enough for me. This
has lok sound and everyone has raved about. Its ok. I am spoiled
by BLI steamers and maybe should have got BLI. The price got me on this one. And I heard the lok sound was so great. I have
2 other big boys but they are DC. Someday they will be converted. This has the decoder and speaker in the boiler. A little different.



Runs really smooth And man will it creep.


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

Pics pics please,, I love the big boy models

SC




mopac said:


> Here is a gift from me to me. I have been wanting one and I found a deal on one from an online hobby shop. Just under
> $300 with free shipping. I am a big fan of Union Pacific's fleet
> of steam engines. I already had #844 and #3985. Both rivarossi.
> So I went with rivarossi for this #4014 Big Boy. I hear athearn
> ...


----------

